# Spinner Stand Giveaway Semi-Finalists



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The finalists for the Spinner Stand are in. For more information on that giveaway see the thread below:

viewtopic.php?f=58&t=100003

The NASDAQ will determine the winner tomorrow, Friday, October 26th. If the final closing penny value matches your number, YOU WIN! Pretty simple.

0 - Duckslayer100
1 - sdkylesd
2 - Wingmaster22
3 - EllendaleND
4 - eskay
5 - 870 XPRS
6 - oldfireguy
7 - Duck Commander
8 - Scraper
9 - waterfowl kid

Thanks again to Waterfowl Junkie for the generous giveaway!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

C'mon lucky number...zero. Well, I can handle that :wink:

Thanks for the opportunity Chris Hustad and Waterfowl Junkie!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Final close is 2987.95

870 XPRS is the winner...congrats!

PM coming your way


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Thank you Waterfowl Junkie and Nodak Outdoors......


----------

